# has a mare ever won the grand national?



## LeneHorse (14 March 2009)

we were having a discussion at the yard and no-one could think of any mares that had won. I'm sure you guys will know if there have been any!


----------



## Orangehorse (14 March 2009)

Apparently 13 mares have won the Grand National, the last being Nickle Coin (? not sure).  Have to Google some more.


----------



## Orangehorse (14 March 2009)

* Thirteen mares have won the Grand National, but the most recent was Nickel Coin back in 1951. Since then, the mares Gentle Moya (2nd 1956), Tiberetta (3rd 1957 and 2nd 1958), Miss Hunter (3rd 1970), Eyecatcher (3rd 1976 and 1977), Auntie Dot (3rd 1991), Ebony Jane (4th 1994) and Dubacilla (4th 1995) have all finished in the first four.


----------



## LeneHorse (14 March 2009)

Thanks - knew I'd get the answer on here. Now who is going to win in 2009????


----------



## Chunkie (14 March 2009)

About 35 yrs ago I used to know a hunter whose grandmother was called Sheila's Cottage.  She won the National in 1948.


----------

